# help,,,snails!!



## familytank (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok I messed up, I found a plant I liked at LPS and I dont usually go there but I was close. I took the plant home while I was on lunch and since I was in a hurry I just dropped it in my tank to plant later. yea you all know where this is going. Now I am seeing a lot of little snails. how can i stop this before it becomes a problem? I have heard goldfish like snails? I used to have cichlids and snails didnt last long  but now I have no snail predators. hopefully I can fix this before they get outta hand


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I heard you can reduce the numbers by baiting them with a slice of cucumber in a little dish, let it sit over night in tank and in the morning the dish will be full of happily munching snails. I tried it on my snails (wiled from local river plant) and it didn't work, but it might work for yours. You can also get some snail predators like assassin snails, which I believe lay eggsacks out of the water you can scrape off and discard and can remove adult snails later If you wish.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Assassins leave little 1mm raviolis when they get to breeding. Very slow at it.

You can bait snails with lettuce. It has a MUCH larger surface to help attract more of them. If they're conical in shape, give up. If you're seeing them, then they have already infested your substrate. MTS are good snails anyways, so no worries.

If they're the little round ones, then baiting and smushing should help prevent an outbreak. Handle it now though. They get gross with their clear egg sacks they leave EVERYWHERE.


----------



## familytank (Aug 29, 2014)

pandragon said:


> I heard you can reduce the numbers by baiting them with a slice of cucumber in a little dish, let it sit over night in tank and in the morning the dish will be full of happily munching snails. I tried it on my snails (wiled from local river plant) and it didn't work, but it might work for yours. You can also get some snail predators like assassin snails, which I believe lay eggsacks out of the water you can scrape off and discard and can remove adult snails later If you wish.
> 
> Good luck!!!


I preffer to eat my own cucumbers,, but I would take some assassin snails if I knew anyplace to get them


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Post in the for sale or trade section of this forum for the snails. If you can't find anyone selling on here try aquabid.com. 

Good luck!


----------



## familytank (Aug 29, 2014)

pandragon said:


> Post in the for sale or trade section of this forum for the snails. If you can't find anyone selling on here try aquabid.com.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you


----------

